# 2000 tj



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just picked up a 2000 Wrangler Sahara, I was thinking of getting the truck side mount for a western unimount and using my 6'6" western from my 87 wrangler. Any thoughts or concerns?

Thanks


----------

